

John Cleese on creative thinking - simonsarris
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AU5x1Ea7NjQ

======
anoncow
Open time is important. Most of my ideas come during such times. But I have
not been very successful in implementing them because my close time has not
been very disciplined.

------
lesterbuck
Cleese's point about open time vs. closed time maps exactly to Ash Maurya's
ideation switch for a lean startup:

[http://practicetrumpstheory.com/2013/01/the-ideation-
switch/](http://practicetrumpstheory.com/2013/01/the-ideation-switch/)

------
doorty
Great lecture. I'm curious to know what companies/organizations actually allow
this kind of flexibility--outside of the entertainment industry.

